# Help -- Leaving Spain in a hurry.



## pbsturte (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi All, I'm new to this forum and I'm really, really hoping you can help me. :yield:

I've been living in Madrid for about a year, but last week my boss, out of the blue, fired me for very _dubious_ reasons. I've checked with a lawyer and, unfortunately, there's nothing really that I can do. But considering how he'd treated me the whole year, I'm not quite as upset as I might otherwise be.

I was planning to go to the USA for a short vacation in August, but now it will have to turn into a move, and one with little time to prepare.

So, a few questions:

1) I am trying to get all essentials home; I've managed to pare it down to three suitcases and a box of computer equipment (monitor, etc) to be sent separately because I don't think I'd physically be able to carry it on the plane. 

How do you think I should try to send it? All of the quotes I've gotten from movers have been insane, and I don't know if sending via Correos will have all the necessary paperwork so that it can be imported without being charged customs (since it's not going with me). 

2) I need to sell some stuff, fast. Where do you recommend I do that? I'd list them on ebay or something, but some are too big to do that (a nice hall rug), and honestly for the return I'd get on them I'm not sure it's worth the headache. Ideas?

3) I'm stressed out of my mind about all of this, and very angry. What do you think I should do with my last week in Madrid? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

I would suggest you count the costs of paying for a second and third suitcase + potential extra weight versus shipping. You might want to take stuff with you - easier to deal with customs, too. 

If you do not want to bother about selling stuff (or at least some of it) you might want to give it to an international charity - US charity operating in Spain, and take a deduction for the donation on your US tax return.

Good luck.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

There are various companies filling this gap in the market (google _send my bag_ to get an idea) although I don't know if they cover Spain. 

As for getting rid of stuff, there are several Facebook pages, like Second Hand Madrid or For Sale in Madrid.

If you want to stay, can you approach your boss's competitors and offer your services? If not, book a last minute short trip to somewhere in Spain that you've always wanted to visit before you leave for good. Good luck!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

pbsturte said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum and I'm really, really hoping you can help me. :yield:
> 
> I've been living in Madrid for about a year, but last week my boss, out of the blue, fired me for very _dubious_ reasons. I've checked with a lawyer and, unfortunately, there's nothing really that I can do. But considering how he'd treated me the whole year, I'm not quite as upset as I might otherwise be.
> 
> ...


Hi PB. Sorry to hear that things fell apart at your work and that you have to leave Spain so quickly.

I'm moving to Spain from Canada and looked into moving costs, and it simply didn't make sense for me to ship stuff. So I sold my stuff, but it took a lot of work and a lot of time. 

Here's the best company I found re shipping: Contacts I think they do the States too. I spoke with them by phone, and they sound really awesome. Like you say, though, the costs (customs, taxes, etc) at the pickup site in the States have to be taken into account too. Then there is the hassle of packing things in Spain, getting them to the shipyard, then picking them up at the other end in the States.

Only you can know what your needs are, since you're the only one in your head and heart. But you may want to consider cutting your losses financially by letting go of your stuff, and spending the last week soaking up Spain. Even financially it may make sense if you consider the cost of one week's vacation to Spain from the US - flight, room and board. Perhaps a one-week vacation in Spain is just what you need to heal from this terrible situation.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

pbsturte said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum and I'm really, really hoping you can help me. :yield:
> 
> I've been living in Madrid for about a year, but last week my boss, out of the blue, fired me for very _dubious_ reasons. I've checked with a lawyer and, unfortunately, there's nothing really that I can do. But considering how he'd treated me the whole year, I'm not quite as upset as I might otherwise be.
> 
> ...


Monitors are heavy and dirt cheap also a Spanish one will be the wrong voltage. All you really need IT-wise is the hard drive and any other files you saved but then you could put them on a Cloud storage and not bother with those either. Fly scheduled airlines and check on *their* baggage allowance, you may well find that the cost and less hassle (you'll have them with you) will be far far less.


----------

